# Soundstream TC-306 noise issue



## Tribrix (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for reading this.

I recently installed a NOS TC-306 in my Honda Insight and I'm getting engine noise through the speakers, BUT only when listening to cassettes, not from the radio or from the AUX/CD input. Any thoughts? Will a noise suppressor attached to the power supply help (already have a ground loop isolator on the RCA cable going into the amp)? 

Please forgive any incorrect terms in my post, as I'm very new to this kind of complexity in a car system (2 head units, four stereo amps, three pairs of speakers and one stereo sub). Everything works as it should now except the cassette portion of the Soundstream.


----------



## Tribrix (Oct 19, 2015)

SOLVED, lol, I think.

It's not that the engine noise is only present during cassette playback, but that cassette is the quietist source, so it's only really audible during cassette playback.

Anyone know, offhand, if one of those noise suppressors that interrupts the power supply into the head unit will help? Reading suggests it may also be related to the antennae? Any help would be most appreciated. Thank you again.


----------

